# Logo de SkyscraperCity.UY - Uruguay



## Bolsilludo

NicoBolso said:


> Espectacular
> 
> Con qué programa está hecho?


Photoshop


----------



## SebaFun

Impecables aportes muchachos!!!!:applause:

Todos muy buenos realmentekay:


----------



## NicoBolso

Personalmente opino que Aguada Park no es un edificio particularmente representativo de nada, pero el que se tomó el trabajo de hacer el logo fue otro y no yo así que no tendría problema en que el logo sea ese sin modificaciones.


----------



## SebaFun

Como complejo de edificios por ahora representa y mucho, al ser la compania de la torre Antel, única companía por ahora.


----------



## Tatito

No me molesta que sea Aguada Park, es un edificio que puede ser cualquiera que está al lado de la Torre de las Telecomunicaciones, la que importa y se identifica es esta última.


.


----------



## lor15

Me encanta el logo de bolsi, ahora opino de afuera, no les parece que estaría bueno que fuera la silueta de la torre de antel y el Salvo en vez de Aguada Park?


----------



## NicoBolso

lor15 said:


> Me encanta el logo de bolsi, ahora opino de afuera, no les parece que estaría bueno que fuera la silueta de la torre de antel y el Salvo en vez de Aguada Park?


No, si fuéramos a usar el Salvo no debería estar acompañado de ningún otro edificio, al igual que el Palacio Legislativo.

También quedaría bien un logo más minimalista consistente en la silueta de una estructura de Eladio Dieste en color ladrillo.









www.uc.cl


----------



## SebaFun

No nos identifica a nivel internacional tanto como la torre antel quizá, pero es bueno considerar el interior para el logo...

Algo más abstracto como el que se mandó bolsi para alas uruguay no estaría nada mal, le agregamos un sol y tenemos la bandera.


----------



## Xavimvd

^^


----------



## SebaFun

El mejor logo hasta ahora:banana:


:lol:


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

Xavimvd said:


> Es interesante esa posibilidad, por el poder asociativo visual que puede generar.
> 
> Yo acabo de hacer un par pero demasiado random, no quería venir con las manos vacías.


con la repercusión del tema de la mariguana creo que me inclino x el ultimo cambiándole la planta.....:lol:, y no es tan en broma :lol:


----------



## Xavimvd

:lol:

Milonguero, yo aclaro que no estaba pensando en faso cuando se me ocurrió ese diseño. :lol:


----------



## SebaFun

No, seguro no estabas pensando, te lo estabas fumando!hno:


:lol:


----------



## Xavimvd

Si sirve de inspiración para que consigamos un logo :yes:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## SebaFun

Tengo un logo!!!


----------



## Xavimvd

Bueno, lo esperamos, a ver si conseguimos definirlo para que quede dentro de las celebraciones por los 500.000 mensajes.


----------



## SebaFun

Listo, aquí está:


----------



## Xavimvd

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Me parece que es este, ¿eh? ¡Queda aprobado por aclamación! :lol:

De paso pondría algún intendente del Interior, aunque no creo que haya habido en este último período de gobiernos departamentales uno tan malo como el de Montevideo. hno:


----------



## Grandrew

Estan muy buenos!


----------



## SebaFun

Que no lo vea Nanda!!! QUE NO LO VEA NANDA!!!!!!




:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Litox08

:rofl:

Nunca lo había visto!!! jajajajajaj


----------



## SebaFun

SebaFun said:


> Listo, aquí está:


TENGO OTRO TENGO OTRO!!!!









Va acompañado de una cara de Martínez con signos de interrogación, y no precisamente porque no sabemos como será su gobierno, sino porque sus argumentos no se entienden:lol:

:banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Litox08

:rofl:

jajajajajajajaaj

:applause:


----------



## Litox08

Con tu permiso Seba...

Mirá mi avatar :lol:


----------



## SebaFun

Que orgullo!!! GRACIAS Litox!

Hay que hacer remeras para el grupo y ponerle a Nanda también:rofl:


----------



## Nanda35

SebaFun said:


> Que orgullo!!! GRACIAS Litox!
> 
> Hay que hacer remeras para el grupo y ponerle a Nanda también:rofl:


No se hagan los recios q después me mandan mensajitos todos tiernos


----------



## Nanda35

Nanda35 said:


> No se hagan los recios q después me mandan mensajitos todos tiernos


Usen los avatares q quieran...solo les voy a decir: tengo fotos de ustedes, manejensé


----------



## SebaFun

Y yo cuento públicamente lo que te dijo el del comunal...:lol:


----------



## Nanda35

SebaFun said:


> Y yo cuento públicamente lo que te dijo el del comunal...:lol:


que dijo? que estaba divina? :banana:


----------



## SebaFun

Solo te digo que no te hagas la viva:lol:

Y aclaro que se refirió al tema profesional...


----------

